# ok now how about some mucus plug stories



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

When did you lose it compared to when you started labor? (I know they say it means nothing but not according to a poll I made on another board!)


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

Early Saturday morning (around 1 or so) I woke up having contractions. They lasted for about 4 hours but stopped when I went back to sleep and when I woke up for the day I lost my whole mucus plug at one time. I had contrax throughout the day, went into active labor that night and baby was born the next morning (Sunday) at 8:17 AM.


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

OK, where's the poll? Or, what were the results?

With my first, I lost my plug in it's entirety at admission, had been laboring for 7 hours or so and was at 3cm.

With my second, I had a little bit of pink-tinged mucus early in the day on the day she was born, but don't know where the rest of it came out...maybe in the birth tub?

This time, I'm having copious amounts of bloody mucous, have for the last day and a half. We shall see!


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Lost my plug over a week before I went into labor!


----------



## suebearsmom (Jun 26, 2004)

Out of my 5 births I was only aware of losing a plug one time and what a plug it was! 4 out of 5 were just a gradual loss of the m. plug.Here comew WTI time -With ds #2 I sat down on the toilet and went to get up and had this long thick gob of M.plug trailing out and thought it was a cord - it was that thick.At the same time I had my first strong contraction which continued until I gave birth 3 hours later.Just included this to let 1st time moms know that sometimes the m.p. is like that ! Hugs,Catherine


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Sometime late afternoon on Sunday, started getting pink tinged mucus on the toilet paper when I wiped. Started having more serious contractions at about midnight that night, active labor by the morning, then a whole 'nuther day of laboring, baby was born around noon time on Tuesday.

warmly,
claudia


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I think it was about 36 hours prior to the birth.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

With Boo - lost is very obviously, all in one chunck, 4 weeks prior to labour starting.

With Lady Bug - I lost it in bits & pieces for about 3 or 4 weeks before going into labour.


----------



## Angierae (Aug 17, 2004)

I lost it Sunday afternoon and had my baby Monday night.


----------



## OnTheBrink (Jan 24, 2004)

I lost it on Sunday morning and Emma was born that Thursday evening.

Still plugged with this one!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

#1 and #2 -- never saw it!

#3 -- came out right before the baby.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

I lost mine at about 1 am Friday. Darlene was born at 7:43 that night.


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

Mine came out in a huge clear blob when I sat down to pee, on a Thursday. I was so psyched because I was already 4 days past my due date and felt like I needed a sign it wasn't going to be much longer! I went into labor Sat am at 245 am.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Let's see....#1, water broke, then I had pink tinged mucous. Baby born within 13 hrs. #2, pinked tinged mucous, ctx started, baby born within 7 hrs. #3 ctx off and on, brownish tinged mucous this am!!!, will let you know how this one turns out









Wish me luck......


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Labor 1: big, obvious blob as the first mild contractions started (or maybe just before? Same night, anyway.) BUT I was induced for that labor. I we'd left it alone, I might well have puttered for another day or more before things got moving.

Labor 2: noticed bloody show very early Monday morning, as first mild contractions started. Continued thrioughout labor, just bloody show every time I wiped myself.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

DD1 - started losing bits and pieces of mucous two months before she was born. Never lost a big chunk of it until after my water broke. Never went into labor, failed induction, cesarean the next day.

DD2 - huge clear glob came out as I pee'd early in the morning the day before she was born. It wrapped itself around my hand as I wiped, and felt like a giant garden slug.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I had a c-section for a failed induction, but I lost mine at the hospital at around 3cm the day I was induced. I went to pee and pulled out this enormous chunk of what looked like rubber cement. I remember pulling more and more out, like a magician pulling endless scarves out of his pocket! :LOL

Nothing with this pregnancy yet....I'm only 35 weeks.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

With #1 about a day and a half before I went into labour.

With #2 I never saw it.

With #3 I lost it in bits and pieces for 10 weeks.


----------



## RosieTook (Sep 4, 2004)

Lost most of it on Thursday...and the rest Friday...no blood though, just brownish, not pink...Saturday was my due date, but I have yet to start labor...so, it remains to be seen.


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok, updating: it was 4 days from mucus plug loss started in earnest until baby was born.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Plantmommy - congratulations!!!!!























Enjoy your babymoon - can't wait to hear the story of your birth!


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

It's over on the birth stories forum, already! I didn't want to forget a single detail.


----------

